# Vet training in Egypt



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This may explain why any qualifications you get in Egypt are next to worthless.

This is quite heartbreaking. 


The daily usual practices of faculty of veterinary medicine in Cairo University, this is the faculty supposedly graduating vets of the future and this is how they teach them 

‫???? ?? ????? ????? ???????‬‎ - YouTube


Of course there are good vets here but they must be few and far between


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I had to stop watching half way.....
In Islam it says you should be kind to animals....
These guys go home and pray 5 times a day thinking they'll make it to paradise!!!!???
It looks like they were poisoning the baladi dogs...These dogs make the best pets, they're tough and intelligent, and very loyal....
How can these cruel bastarrrrrds claim to care for animals!!???


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I keep thinking that the cruelty I see here cannot shock me anymore.. then I see this.

Animal cruelty is a worldwide problem but when the so called caring people here treat them like this all hope for this country has just about gone for me.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

I could only watch half of it.

Trash disguised as humans is what they are.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Please please pass this on..

pm me if you want hints on who to send it to.


----------



## holli_80_73 (Nov 11, 2010)

Absolutely heart breaking
I can't believe that people are like this or can physically hurt a living being in these ways. Animals have as much of a right to this earth as we do. I have different types of abuse while living here...some of it is agression training as they want the meanest dogs they can find...then some of it is just plain abuse..and then some of it is dog fighting training

I live in Zayed and our neighbors dog was stolen and we believe there is a dog fighting ring somewhere in the area according to rumors so perhaps they stole this family dog to be a bait dog???
In a villa near ours that is empty...someone has put a dog on the second floor I guess to guard the empty building that has a huge chain around it's neck (it looks like a golden retriever) and it cries day and night to the point I have a hard time sleeping due to concern over it's well-being
I have been told there is nothing I can do and to stay out of it

I watched 1 min of this video and had to turn it off so I do not know what happened after this but I can't watch things like this without feeling sick. How can anyone that has any ounce of humanity in their culture/ways do this to any living creature? I have been told in very matter of fact ways by egyptians that people are more important so what do I care? they said that the people here have no respect for each other or value human life so what makes you think that they will value an animal's life and especially a dog?? everytime I have went online to look at dogs in egypt I get upset because of the conditions


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

holli_80_73 said:


> Absolutely heart breaking
> I can't believe that people are like this or can physically hurt a living being in these ways. Animals have as much of a right to this earth as we do. I have different types of abuse while living here...some of it is agression training as they want the meanest dogs they can find...then some of it is just plain abuse..and then some of it is dog fighting training
> 
> I live in Zayed and our neighbors dog was stolen and we believe there is a dog fighting ring somewhere in the area according to rumors so perhaps they stole this family dog to be a bait dog???
> ...




The head of the faculty has said he had no idea this was going on.. yeah right

There are petitions on line to sign.. 


Cruelty is a world wide problem but it just seems as if Egyptians would get agold medal for it.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

riting on facebook about the abuse of dogs captured in the video, animal rights activist Noor Diab told that Spare Lives, Society for the Protection of Animal Rights in Egypt, is suing the veterinary university and animal activists are holding a meeting tomorrow with a lawyer.

A facebook post also points that such abuse at the veterinary university isn’t just recent. It says that animal rights activists have been asking the university for over a decade to check animal abuse but the university doesn’t listen to anyone. But now the animal rights groups will resort to action against them.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> riting on facebook about the abuse of dogs captured in the video, animal rights activist Noor Diab told that Spare Lives, Society for the Protection of Animal Rights in Egypt, is suing the veterinary university and animal activists are holding a meeting tomorrow with a lawyer.
> 
> A facebook post also points that such abuse at the veterinary university isn’t just recent. It says that animal rights activists have been asking the university for over a decade to check animal abuse but the university doesn’t listen to anyone. But now the animal rights groups will resort to action against them.


Let freedom ring!

People can crab about facebook all they want, but there's no doubt it's a useful tool.


----------



## holli_80_73 (Nov 11, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> riting on facebook about the abuse of dogs captured in the video, animal rights activist Noor Diab told that Spare Lives, Society for the Protection of Animal Rights in Egypt, is suing the veterinary university and animal activists are holding a meeting tomorrow with a lawyer.
> 
> A facebook post also points that such abuse at the veterinary university isn’t just recent. It says that animal rights activists have been asking the university for over a decade to check animal abuse but the university doesn’t listen to anyone. But now the animal rights groups will resort to action against them.



:clap2:This is great news because it is a start and any dent on animal abuse in Egypt is a good thing in my book because it is so rampant. After I read this post I called a friend of mine in New Cairo and she said that her neighbors lab was poisioned last week and they believe it was one of the workers in the area working on apts. I guess they poisioned it because it was black??? or because it was a dog..either way it was sick. The dog was not bothering anyone as it was in a closed gated villa yard. It had it's own dog house and free run of the yard. It was walked on a leash when out and didn't bother anyone so why kill it? I too never cease to be amazed at the lack of limits from people


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

It's now reported by Egypt Independent

Students accuse veterinary school of animal cruelty | Egypt Independent


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am sorry but I often wonder if Egyptians have a brain and can think for themselves and come up with the answer NO


“They think if you are violent to an animal you won’t be violent to people.”


----------

